
Snow HN: Choosing a name for your project is hard. This makes it easier. - hartleybrody
http://project-naming.herokuapp.com/
======
stevenp
I'm red-green colorblind and the dots are extremely hard to see (at least for
me). Any chance you might change them to be further apart in color, or use
different colors? Blue and red, for instance, would not cause the same issue
for me. Love the idea, though!

~~~
hartleybrody
ah, that's a great point! what're the best colors for indicating success and
failure to red-green color blind folks?

~~~
awda
Any pair of colors except (red, green).

~~~
sakai
Another perspective -- since red and green are _very_ universal colors for
success/failure, stop/go, etc., you could also choose to keep the red and
green colors but change the dots to a checkmark and X glyph (or similar).

~~~
hartleybrody
Yep, just made this change actually. I agree with the universality of the
meaning of red and green. I also liked using those colors since it makes the
resulting table much quicker to scan. Changing the marks from circles to
useful symbols is probably much better than coming up with arbitrary
success/failure colors. Thanks for the tip!

------
derwiki
Couldn't you have come up with a better name ;-)

~~~
hartleybrody
haha I built this while trying to find a name for another project I'm working
on. Didn't want to buy a domain just for this.

------
smoyer
"Snow HN: ..."

I hate it when people try to pull one over on me, but thanks for at least
being honest. I have to admit that you're shooting high since the population
of bright individuals is pretty high here.

~~~
hartleybrody
Yah, hadn't noticed the typo until a while after I had posted it. Would love
if a moderator would change the title.

~~~
smoyer
I never notice until the edit link disappears, then there's a flood of changes
that rushes into my head. So I guess I know what you mean.

------
kyleshockey
A thought: when one of the roll-your-own prefix/suffix boxes are filled out, a
new one should appear. Great tool!

------
koa
Noticed some console.log statements in the .html source. Isn't this invalid
for internet explorer? It would probably stop execution once the error is
triggered

~~~
hartleybrody
Yikes, is it really invalid in IE? I left those in cause I was constantly
debugging that progress bar, but I'll definitely take them out if they're
causing problems for anyone.

------
benologist
I like the Twitter and Facebook check but it really needs to take your input
and turn that into suggestions not just combinations.

------
cpncrunch
"An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served.
Please try again in a few moments."

~~~
hartleybrody
Just spun up some more dynos so it should be back up and snappy again!

~~~
cpncrunch
Ok, thanks it's working now. What I was expecting was that it would be more
automatic, in terms of automatically checking .cc, .co, ly, and various other
common variations.

------
emillon
Minor bug: the <title> says "Startup Naming".

~~~
hartleybrody
Fixed, thanks!

~~~
mparlane
But snow is fine.

------
scottmagdalein
Cool idea.

